# My coffee stash



## Rich Koster (Aug 22, 2009)

On our recent trip to NC I returned with 10 pounds of coffee. A friend gifted me a pound of Luzianne coffee with chicory a few years ago and I had to get a stash. They said they thought of me when they tried it in seminary (New Orleans) and couldn't drink it...too strong. Those who like this type, is there anything better on the shelf or close to it ( for about $3.50/lb) ?


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't Chase & Sanborn coffee have chicory? I have never tried it personally, but I have seen it in the store.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

I do not drink coffee so I am of limited use, but would something like this do you any good: COFFEE PARTNER Ground Chicory at CajunGrocer


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2009)

If you want the real stuff, get Community Coffee with chicory. And you're going to have to pay more than that.

New Orleans Blend® Coffee and Chicory by Community Coffeecoffee and chicory new orleans coffee blendDue to a coffee shortage during the Civil War New Orleanians began extending their coffee supply by adding chicory the root of the endive plant roast

It's what the locals down there drink.

Or just by the chicory and mix it in yourself. (same link)


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm just spoiled with Illy.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 22, 2009)

Hungus said:


> I do not drink coffee so I am of limited use, but would something like this do you any good: COFFEE PARTNER Ground Chicory at CajunGrocer



I'll have to bookmark the page. It may cost a little more, but in the long run it's cheaper than the tolls to get from NJ to NC, never mind the gas & depreciation. Thanks!!!

-----Added 8/22/2009 at 10:30:42 EST-----




Edward said:


> If you want the real stuff, get Community Coffee with chicory. And you're going to have to pay more than that.
> 
> New Orleans Blend® Coffee and Chicory by Community Coffeecoffee and chicory new orleans coffee blendDue to a coffee shortage during the Civil War New Orleanians began extending their coffee supply by adding chicory the root of the endive plant roast
> 
> ...



-----Added 8/22/2009 at 10:32:26 EST-----



Baptist-1689er said:


> Doesn't Chase & Sanborn coffee have chicory? I have never tried it personally, but I have seen it in the store.



We had that in a coffee club in the 80's at RCA. It wasn't as dark roasted as the Luzianne.


----------

